# yeah! bbq comming to jacksonville!



## cmacv (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.jacksonvillebbqblast.com/

just seen commercial for 1st annual bbq blast in jacksonville fl,  im going to go on sat. when robbie knievil makes world record jump attempt plus blackfoot and molly hatchet are playing that night and its my day off. ill take pics and post em here for you all.

http://www.jacksonvillebbqblast.com/


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Mar 20, 2006)

Man that sounds like a good time, I lived in Orangepark for three years, figures after I move they have a BBQ contest.


----------



## cmacv (Mar 20, 2006)

heres a link to there bulletin board

http://www.jacksonvillebbqblast.com/phpBB/

sorry earl i just seem to post everything in roll call, im such a noob!!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2006)

That's alright-you post 'em and if needs be we'll round 'em up and herd them to where they need to be.  But on the other hand, if'n you start doing it on purpose like, I'll just have to round up a couple of the BIGGEST fellows I can find and have them stuff ya into your smoker!!! :D :P


----------



## cmacv (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 21, 2006)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: Now cmacv, I don't see how it could be an accident by anyone with your talents. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Mar 21, 2006)

C-Thanks for the morning chuckle. :mrgreen: You'll fit in just fine with this group!!


----------

